# Just A little excited.



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

This year I finally get to hunt deer during the elk hunt, something I've wanted to do since I started hunting. I Just got back from the range and the TC is all dialed up and From the sounds of it the rut is starting to kick in. Wednesday cannot come soon enough.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool man, ya, good reason to be excited right there. I would guess the rut be kicking in nicely for your hunt.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

good luck, where ya hunting?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Got the Wasatch East tag. Seen a whole bunch of deer today. Just not too many bucks yet.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It's only going to get better. Hope you smoke a big one.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

neverdrawn said:


> It's only going to get better. Hope you smoke a big one.


Thank you! 
You're right, I've seen the rutting action pick up quite a bit just over night. Still no massive bucks though. Going to put the miles on my boots tomorrow.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey uh... just so you know- I saw a pic of a giant come off of that unit today right off the road. Things will be picking up.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

3arabians said:


> Hey uh... just so you know- I saw a pic of a giant come off of that unit today right off the road. Things will be picking up.


That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

good luck. Hopefully you will see what you are after. Post a story and some pics!!!


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Well I finally knocked one down! Let's just say today was a long day of work.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Great buck! I'm glad to hear it went well for you. Were they rutting pretty good by now?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Clarq said:


> Great buck! I'm glad to hear it went well for you. Were they rutting pretty good by now?


Yes sir! 
I've never seen so many deer (bucks) in a weeks time. First couple days were slow. But It's really kicking in now.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats on a goodun!


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

3arabians said:


> Congrats on a goodun!


Thank you! It was a fun hunt


----------

